# Heated steering wheel not working?



## Mr.Swoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys been following this form for a while I’ve got a MY2018 tiguan Rline purchased nov 2018 last winter my heated steering was working fine, and yesterday was quite cold so I put my heated seat and steering wheel on but noticed after driving 20 min the steering was not hot at all, I tried going through the menu and playing with the sync heated seat and wheel but still nothing, my question is does the outside temp have to be passed a certain degree for it to come on any inputs would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did you find whan you checked the OM?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't believe the outside temp is a factor. We bought ours in April, and of course played around with all the stuff, and I recall it working fine.


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

*Steering Wheel Heat no longer working*

Did you ever have the problem diagnosed/corrected? My heat has just stopped working as well...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

From the manual:
The steering wheel heating switches off automatically if any of the following conditions apply:

If the driver seat heating is switched off.
If the overall energy consumption is too high.
If the heated steering wheel system malfunctions.


So have to have seat heating on for wheel heating to work?


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

Seems to be a malfunction as it was working as designed until last week.


----------



## Mr.Swoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes I had it fixed it was a module behind the steering wheel airbag about 1 hour to fix good as new! And yes you can have just the steering wheel heat on without the driver seat heat just have to go into the infotainment climate control and activate the heated steering!


----------



## otodd (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated steering wheel repair? Part # and/or repair procedure code?

I'm so happy to find your post about the steering wheel heating. Mine isn't working. One local dealer wouldn't do a thing (its under warranty) saying it only is available when temps are below 39º -- won't even investigate. Well, it's still not working when its 8º.

I would like to schedule a repair vs. a diagnostic visit and then a re-visit.

Do you (Anyone?) have the sensor part # and the diagnosis and repair description or code? 

Thanks!


----------



## esphoto (Mar 24, 2009)

Most likely cause is a clock spring failure, have replaced a few clock springs due to heated steering wheel issues. Best bet is to book at the dealer if still under warranty.


----------



## matjazd68 (2 mo ago)

Mr.Swoosh said:


> Yes I had it fixed it was a module behind the steering wheel airbag about 1 hour to fix good as new! And yes you can have just the steering wheel heat on without the driver seat heat just have to go into the infotainment climate control and activate the heated steering!


 Hi, i know that this is 2y old post but will try anyway... I have same problems on my Superb, steering wheel heater just stop wworking. It starts with symptom that it couldn't be switced off, now it coud not be switched on anyway. Dealer says that they need to replace steering wheel because of faulty sansor but I don't beleive. Can you describe a little more your fix procedure? I beleive that there is most likely a bad contact or broken wire problem. Thanks in advance. D.M.


----------

